# Coveting



## robert flynt (May 13, 2016)

crock posted a beautiful redwood burl and said he had coveted it. A minister friend of my had a solution to that problem. He always said, when he saw something someone had that he would like to have," I wish I had that and he had one better".

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## SENC (May 13, 2016)

I wish I had more of your knives, and that you had even more than I.

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Blueglass (May 13, 2016)

I wish I had one of Roberts knives. Asking for a trade with him strikes me as akin to the biggest dork asking out the head cheerleader. Maybe one day I will find the right batch of wood. Oh and I hope you make a knife even sweeter than that dagger.

Reactions: Funny 1 | +Karma 1


----------

